# My first attempt with liquid latex



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This was my make up from this year. First time creating scars and applying them. I used the rolled latex method and applied the rest of my make up as usual. Its not as spectacular as I pictured it...but even I gotta say that it looks like I totally got attacked by a wild animal.

I'll be making more attempts at it once my sister-imposed Mandatory Halloween prohibition is over with... (that's what I'm calling it anyway)

What do you guys think? Encouragement and advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

DA you did an excellent job! I was convinced you had some scars from a knife wielding crazy person.  (Nice cameo too)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks good. Next time take closer photos so you can keep track of your progress, an to help remember what you did.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think it looks Great!! It looks more like a older scar rather than a fresh Boody one. But it's totally believable. Nice work.

With a little practice you could make some really nice open and bloody wounds


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great first start! The only way you get better is practice and I must say you are off to a good start! Nice job DA!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You truly look like your scars are real! Well done!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gee DA, you seem really happy to have such serious facial lacerations!  I am teasing, you did a great job & they look great! I will let you come up with all the helpful tips and how to's and then PM you until you tire of me! Looks like the handiwork of a werewolf to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very convincing "These old scars? Oh, I earned these a long time ago" look - well done!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!

BD- Your right...next time I will! I have many more ideas that i'll be playing around with! 

Copchick- Thank you! It's come to be my favorite necklace too!

Roxy- LOL. Yeah, that's the last time I try to bathe the wolf boy!

Pumpkin- Not happy...insane!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They look fine.
As far as advice goes, it's tough to give without knowing what it is you are/were going for.
Keeping a photo record of your work and progress is a very good idea, it gives you a reference point and also lets you build a portfolio so that when you start applying your trade on others you and they will have will have a selection of looks to choose from.
You can practice scars and such on your arms (which can easily be hidden) with less labor/work and easier for you to photograph too. I'd also keep a diary or recipe book/card catalog that contains a list of the materials, the tools used, the process, and the time it took. Number the recipes to match a corresponding number with the photos in your portfolio. Again, this all makes it easier to reproduce stuff in the future, but it also makes it easier to tweak your recipes for different looks or needs, it also gives you an idea on how much time and material(s) you will need to reproduce it in the future and what you will need to buy/obtain to do it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great work DA, I love to apply liquid latex directly to my face, with liquid latex and toilet paper, and get a really gruesome effect. I'm working on several different effects with several different mediums with liquid latex, and I'm hoping to post several results soon, maybe I can help with the zombie/scar effects. I learned that if you use this medium with acrylic paints, and then blend them with makeup, you can come up with some amazing effect's!! It's really easy, and loads of fun!! It only took me about an hour to come up with a zombie effect, and that's my head, arms, and part of my chest. So if you want to work on other area's, it'll take longer. But anyway, great work, and keep on working on it!! There's nothing like experience, and you only learn by experimenting, so get to it!!!


----------

